# Owl



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Put this in full screen mode before you play it................

http://www.dogwork.com/owfo8/


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant  

Aldra


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

The subtle changes in the feathers and wings are amazing.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Now I know how a mouse feels as an Owl swoops down

What superb camera work and a lovely watch to show how a bird flies


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

What a beautiful creature!

Viv


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Reminds me of an incident a few years ago when an Eagle Owl was nesting in the area around Dunsop Bridge in the Trough of Bowland. Notices were put up warning people not to go in a certain area as the owl had actually attacked someone. A lady wanted to walk her small dog there and a warden told her it wasn't safe. She said her dog wouldn't harm the owl as it was well behaved. The warden tried to explain to her that it wasn't the owl he was worried about, it was what the owl could do to her dog!!!!


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Talking of owls...

Just been admiring this wonderful photo

http://www.birdguides.com/iris/pictures.asp?mode=potw

Note:

_ This is picture of the week 20/11/11 (*Short Eared Owl, Kessingland, Suffolk*), so if viewing this post in the future the link will be to a different photo, but you should be able to find it by searching on the site_


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi..

   My thoughts were is that some ones willy at the bottom of the screen and that is what it is after, I was waiting for it to grab that when the picture went off :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

There I have confirmed it I'm definitely weird, but there again you already knew that..

ray.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Superb  

We love listening to our local owls calling to each other most nights. 

We had a young owl visit the kid's trampoline a few years ago.... it wasn't actually bouncing on it or anything 8O just perched atop on of the net support poles. It was quite obliging and stayed long enough for me to get downstairs and grab the camera.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A couple of years ago, the Whippets became very interested in something in the woods. It was a baby Tawny Owl. There was no sign of a nest but the parent had left a mouse beside it. We took it to an Owl sanctuary who raised it and use it in displays and for school visits (it was too young to be reared and returned to the wild). 

I love Owls and saw some great ones in West Africa. They ranged from tiny little things to huge ones.


----------

